# HELP...fish acting strange *video*



## Casey1562002 (Sep 3, 2007)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v189/ ... ure390.flv

Our fish just started doing this, he swims to the bottom and opens his mouth wide and swims at the glass. Any idea what's causing this?


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

The fish I saw in the video were all really agressive. What else is in the tank?

I've had highly agressive fish show this type of behavior.. i beleive he is just mad and trying to make sure you know.


----------



## Casey1562002 (Sep 3, 2007)

It's a mix tank of Africans. He seemed to stop when the light was turned off so maybe the light angered him :?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a kenyi that does the same thing. When my youngest son was two they would face off and go at it. Him on the outside mimicking the kenyi and the kenyi on the inside defending territory.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have a socolofi that does this when he sees his reflection in the glass. I call it shadow-boxing. He does it when no-one is in the room also.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep he is either trying to scare you off or see his (or someone else's) reflection and is trying to warn them off. No worries (he does look silly though)


----------



## Windsor (Mar 17, 2008)

I've seen newly introduced fish do that and my Peacock still does it when he's bored. I always figured they were sizing up their borders when swimming up and down and seeing their reflection when biting. :-?


----------



## Casey1562002 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the help, guess he thinks he's a tough guy :lol:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

It appears to be a normal action of a cichlid. Mine have done the same thing-seems like the fish is showing signs of aggression-nothing to be alarmed about.!


----------

